# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Depression and skin disorders

## purplefan

http://nationaleczema.org/eczema/rel.../psychosocial/

I was reading this article on skin disorders and thought it interesting about the link between skin disorder and Depression and other mental health issues.
 *Recently there has been more focus on the connection between eczema and depression, poor sleep, and a connection with attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD). This relationship is complex and may be simply related to the disruption of normal sleep that accompanies most moderate or severe eczema, but there may be something deeper that explains them independently, such as a more sensitive nervous system*.

I personally feel that my eczema is connected to my sleep disorder or disturbed sleep. Whenever i have a serious nightmare or dont sleep for a few nights my eczema flairs up. This is one of the things i hope the hypnotherapy will cure, but i am also looking into alternative treatments for skin disorders as i think these will be more beneficial then say sticking loads of chemicals in your body. what do you think?

----------


## Justin Tolerable

"Correlation does _not_ mean causation." 

I think Dolly Parton once said that.

----------


## Justin Tolerable

I have dry skin on my left thumb and left palm. When I can be bothered to apply moisturiser daily it is better in a week. Then when it gets better I stop using the moisturiser... so it gets worse again. And on and on.

----------


## purplefan

> I have dry skin on my left thumb and left palm. When I can be bothered to apply moisturiser daily it is better in a week. Then when it gets better I stop using the moisturiser... so it gets worse again. And on and on.


Then keep using the moisturizer.

----------


## Justin Tolerable

> Then keep using the moisturizer.


That would be the sensible thing to do.

----------


## selena

I am also struggling with some dryness of skin. For me the best natural remedy is olive oil.

----------


## purplefan

olive oil is very good Selena but my eczema is a bit worse and pretty sore.

----------


## purplefan

gross alert 
My eczema  fairs up when I get depressed. You should see my knees and knuckles.

----------


## Suzi

I use Eurax lotion which is kept in the fridge and it's brilliant.. http://www.nhs.uk/medicine-guides/pa...medicine=Eurax

----------


## purplefan

Thanks suzi.  :(y):  I have diprobase.

----------


## Suzi

Aw, I hate diprobase lol...

----------


## purplefan

Me too but its the only thing that can control it. it was pretty bad yesterday but that was cause i was feeling down.

----------


## Suzi

:Panda:  :Panda:

----------


## purplefan

I hate it cause it sticks everywhere. Bedsheets, and cushions etc. cant put your slippers on.

----------


## Angie

My son has excema and he used to have diprobase,

----------


## Suzi

F was allergic lol.... Luch dream cream or this eurax stuff seems to help then and me now lol.. Neither are sticky either!

----------


## purplefan

I have started to rub a bit of olive oil on my hands. (just a little) but it seems to be working. hands lovely and moist.

----------


## selena

> I have started to rub a bit of olive oil on my hands. (just a little) but it seems to be working. hands lovely and moist.


I'm glad the oil has helped you.

----------


## purplefan

When it was bad, it did not help at all. But now it has calmed down i rubed a bit on and it has helped a lot. I dont scratch it.

----------


## Joe

I use fucibet and epaderm, have done for years, don't think it's making me depressed though, i suppose i could be wrong!

----------


## purplefan

its the other way round joe. Depression brings on the eczema Not eczema bringing on depression  :(rofl):

----------


## Joe

Ah i see lol that makes a bit more sense  :P: 
Had a slight blonde moment haha

----------


## purplefan

I do it all the time But i do get more eczema when i am down, or even when i am stressed.

----------


## Joe

I've known for a long time with eczema gets flared up by stress sometimes but never thought about depression affecting it, it does make quite a bit of sense thinking about it though

----------


## purplefan

Now my eczema is nearly gone. My skin is red round the knuckles but other than that it's OK.

----------


## Paula

That's brilliant  :):

----------


## purplefan

Hay Tuna Aydon 11. Welcome to the forum.
Do you have a problem with your skin?

----------

